# Crooked Ac



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Well it seems I missed A little something at the PDI. I Just noticed the AC unit on the roof is not square with the TT. I checked the 4 bolts as was suggested by members of this forum but they are all tight. The seal does not leak, so should I just leave it be or try to square it up. I've always been the type to put something in straight and square, however I don't want to make more problems trying to solve a minor issue.

Thanks, Marty


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Empty_Nesters said:


> Well it seems I missed A little something at the PDI. I Just noticed the AC unit on the roof is not square with the TT. I checked the 4 bolts as was suggested by members of this forum but they are all tight. The seal does not leak, so should I just leave it be or try to square it up. I've always been the type to put something in straight and square, however I don't want to make more problems trying to solve a minor issue.
> 
> Thanks, Marty


I would think you should be able to loosen and square it up pretty easy seeing that it is new. Probably best to do it now that way if there is any problems you can take back to dealer.
Joe


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It would bug me also but moving it and hoping the gasket seals again might be a bigger risk than leaving it alone.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just my $.02 *If it's not broke, don't fix it *









Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> It would bug me also but moving it and hoping the gasket seals again might be a bigger risk than leaving it alone.


X2

If you move it you might tear the gasket or otherwise cause it to leak. If it's not too tweaked I would leave it.

If you simply MUST do it, then carefully lift it off the camper and then reset it properly. This might best be done from the roof.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Empty_Nesters said:


> Well it seems I missed A little something at the PDI. I Just noticed the AC unit on the roof is not square with the TT. I checked the 4 bolts as was suggested by members of this forum but they are all tight. The seal does not leak, so should I just leave it be or try to square it up. I've always been the type to put something in straight and square, however I don't want to make more problems trying to solve a minor issue.
> 
> Thanks, Marty


I'm thinking if it's a new TT have them fix it and then you don't have to worry about the seal, It's on them. They should fix it if they put it on. Just my 2 cents, but you can have the advice for free


----------

